# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  برنامج تكرتشارت والقوائم المشروطة ( التصفية ) + المعادلات ( متجدد )  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Joker1309

*.
.
.
- اللهم ارزقنا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح -   
كل مفيد يخص او يدخل في محيط برنامج تكرتشارت ، ومن لديه معادلة للمضاربة او تصفية يضيفها هنا حتى تعم الفائد ويستفيد الجميع ،،، وهذه دعوة للخبراء والممارسين للادلاء بما لديه من معلومة مفيدة ينتفع منها ، امثلة على ذلك : 
هذه تصفية خاصة بالمضاربة اليومية ( يجب التدرب عليها قبل التطبيق ) :    
هذه المعادلات :   معادلة التجميع ( Last-Low)-( High- Last)/( High- Low)* Volume)
-----------------------------------------  معادلة التصريف ( Last-Low)-(High-Last)/(High-Low)*Volume )
---------------------------------------- معادلة التدوير (Last-Low)-(High-Last)/(High-Low)*Volume )  
/
\*

----------


## Joker1309

*.
.
. 
معادلة وقف الخسارة  
PrevClosed-(High-Low)*1.1/2  
معادلة المحور 
(High+Low+ PrevClosed)/3 
معادلة التجميع المضاربي  
PrevClosed-(High-Low)*1.1/4  
/
\*

----------


## essa767

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## بسام العبيد

بارك الله فيك الف شكر لك 
للفائده / المعادلات ليست بدقة العين المجرده اي ان الشارت اصدق من كل شي
لكن لايمنع يكون هناك عوامل اخرى مثل المعادلات اذا تم تجربتها واتضح انها مفيده كعوامل مساعده باتخاذ القرار او البحث عن شركات شارتاتها  جيده  
شكرا لك ووفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## Joker1309

> بارك الله فيك الف شكر لك 
> للفائده / المعادلات ليست بدقة العين المجرده اي ان الشارت اصدق من كل شي
> لكن لايمنع يكون هناك عوامل اخرى مثل المعادلات اذا تم تجربتها واتضح انها مفيده كعوامل مساعده باتخاذ القرار او البحث عن شركات شارتاتها  جيده  
> شكرا لك ووفقك الله لكل خير

 /
\  ( قم للمعلم وفه التبجيلا كاد المعلم أن يكون رسولا )   *شكرا لك يا صديقي على الادلاء ، وودت لو اضفت شيء من المعادلات المفيدة او التصحيح لي في التصفيات اعلاه ،، 
فانت بمثابة معلم نستفيد من خبراتك لذا لا تبخل علينا ننتظر اثراءك ومشاركتك القادمه استاذنا القدير ،،،  
وكل عام وانت بخير ومن العايدين الفايزين* 
/
\

----------


## لحن الحب1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اذا ممكن نريد منك تصفيات العمود الاول الايجابي 
حاصل جمع (أعلى هاي لآخر 9 شموع + أقل لو لآخر 9 شموع) ÷ 2 
بحيث يعطيني تنبيه أني وقتها مساوي لهذا أو أكبر منه 
العمود الثاني سلبي 
حاصل جمع (أعلى هاي لآخر 9 شموع + أقل لو لآخر 9 شموع) ÷ 2 
بحيث يعطيني تنبيه أني وقتها مساوي لهذا أو اصغر منه
العمود الثالث الايجابي 
حاصل جمع (أعلى هاي لآخر 26 شمعة + أقل لو لآخر 26 شمعة) ÷ 2
بحيث يعطيني تنبيه اني وقتها مساوي لهذا أو اكبر منه 
العمود الرابع السلبي 
حاصل جمع (أعلى هاي لآخر 26 شمعة + أقل لو لآخر 26 شمعة) ÷ 2
بحيث يعطيني تنبيه اني وقتها مساوي لهذا أو اصغر منه 
البرنامج المستخدم تكرتشارت 
وشكراً جزيلاً

----------

